# Azalea Roots



## wotzisnahm (24 Jan 2018)

I've just set up a small tank after a 24 year hiatus and had an azalea root as part of the hardscape to add some interest.  I added the first fish yesterday after having the tank set up for 10 days and noticed that the azalea was covered in an opaque slime that has started to break off and float around the tank!  Anyone else encountered this at all? I've removed the root for now and don't want to put back in case it may be harmful to the fish.


----------



## zozo (24 Jan 2018)

That's pretty common on new wood and harmless..  
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/white-slime-on-redmoor-new-photo-this-is-extreme.26841/
The wood contains a food source for a biofilm, a bacteria colony, once the food source is used this will go away again.  If you don't want  it in the aquarium, than throw the wood in a bucket of water and leave it in there till its gone.


----------



## wotzisnahm (24 Jan 2018)

That's a relief   It's a cool looking piece and was loathed to have to get rid of it.  I'll give it a good soak until it's gone then I can put it back in.
Thanks v much for the help


----------

